# Element 50 oder doch ETS-X 30 ???



## xc866 (6. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem schönen Fully.
Irgendwie bleibe ich immer länger bei Rocky Mountain hängen 

Von der Preisklasse würden das Element 50 oder das ETS-X 30 neu gekauft noch knapp ok sein. 
Die Ausstatung beim Element 50 erscheint mir nicht schlecht, beim ETS-X 30 ist teilweise noch deore verbaut, was nicht so einen guten Ruf hat.

Bei mir in der nähe werde ich dann Singletrails fahren, auch möchte ich dann längere Touren mit dem Bike in den Alpen fahren. 5m Sprünge muss das Bike nicht aushalten, ich habe Flugangst 

Für was setzt ihr so euer Element 50 oder ETS-X 30 ein und was habt iht für Erfahrungen gemacht.

Die anderen Beitraäge habe ich schon gelesen und ich hoffe das Rocky Mountain das Problem mit den Rahmenbrüchen in den Griff bekommen hat.

Gruss


----------



## subdiver (6. März 2008)

Element 50  
Warum ?
Es ist ca. 1,5 kg leichter, die Ausstattung geringfügig besser, schönere Optik  sportlichere Geometrie 
und der Fully-Klassiker von Rocky.

Ich fahre mit dem Element überwiegend lange Touren mit Singletrialanteil 
in den Alpen, Alpen-X und am Gardasee.
Zudem bin ich mehr der Hoch- als Abfahrer, da reichen die 100mm Federweg locker aus 
und dabei ist Gewicht wichtiger.

Und das Element gefiel mir mit der klassischen Optik einfach besser. 
Natürlich ist das ETS-X auch ein sehr gutes Fully, 
falsch machen kannst Du also nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kirschblotze (6. März 2008)

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines 2008er Element 50 

Also ich kann Dir auch nur zu einem Element raten! Ich bin total begeistert von diesem Bike. Du bekommst bei gleichem Preis einfach die besseren Komponenten, insbesondere bei den Bremsen.

Und mit geringerem Aufwand kannst Du das Gewicht erheblich drosseln. Mein Element hatte im Auslieferungszustand inklusive Pedalen 12,5 kg auf die Waage gebracht (Schaltung, Schalthebel und Umwerfer XT). Mit einem neuen Laufradsatz, Kassette und leichteren Schläuchen, hoffe ich bald die 11kg Marke zu erreichen oder eventuell sogar zu unterschreiten 

Ich fahre selbst hier im Taunus viele Trails auf dem Feldberg und Altkönig mit dem Bike. Und es macht einfach irre Spaß. Und berghoch klettert es 1a 

Ganz klar das Element bei gleichem Preis und Deinem Einsatzgebiet


----------



## xc866 (6. März 2008)

Hallo Danke für eure Antworten.
Mir gefällt das Element 50 auch optisch besser, es sieht noch eher aus wie ein Rad. Gab es eigentlich beim Element auch mal Probleme mit Rahmenbrüchen wie beim ETS-X?

Was sind "EASTON EA50" eigentlich für Bremsen??

Federt der Rahmen während dem tretten nicht ein, das sagt man doch den 2-gelenkigen Rädern so nach.

Wie sieht es eigntlich mit lieferzeiten aus bei Rocky Mountain? Ich werde morgen mal beim lokalen Händler vorbeischauen und fragen.

Gruss


----------



## Kirschblotze (7. März 2008)

Mir sind keine Probleme mit Rahmenbrüchen bekannt. D.h. bei normaler Beanspruchung.

Easton EA50 und Bremsen? Das wäre mir neu. Bei dieser Bezeichnung handelt es sich wohl eher um Vorbauten, Lenker oder Sattelstützen. Schau Dir einfach bei Bikeaction (Generalimporteur für Deutschland) unter Produkten die genauen Spezifikationen an. Bei dem von Dir gewählten ETS-X 30 sind Deore Scheibenbremsen verbaut. Das Element 50 wird mit Formula ORO K24 in einer wunderschönen weißen Lackierung ausgeliefert.

Lieferzeiten kann Dir Dein Händler nennen. Ich habe direkt im Oktober letzten Jahres zugeschlagen, weil ich nicht mehr abwarten konnte 

Noch ein kleiner Tipp! Solltest Du Dich für ein 50er Element entscheiden, achte darauf, dass Du auch wie im Katalog und bei Bikeaction genannt, den Dämpfer RP23 verbaut bekommst. Die ersten 50er Elements wurden von Rocky Mountain fälschlicherweise mit einem RP2 Dämpfer ausgeliefert.


----------



## subdiver (7. März 2008)

Um ein Element 50 auf 11 kg zu bringen, sind mindestens  1.500,-- zusätzlich nötig  

Bislang habe ich folgende Teile ausgetauscht und gegen Leichtere ersetzt,
Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Griffe, Reifen, Schnellspanner an Naben und Sattel,
mit diesen Maßnahmen hat mein 50er leider immer noch 11,8 kg  

Um hier noch 800 gr. einzusparen sind größere und teure Maßnahmen nötig,
wie LRS-Wechsel etc..


----------



## Kirschblotze (7. März 2008)

Jepp! Da gebe ich Dir recht! Am meisten Gewicht kann man mit einem neuen Laufradsatz einsparen.

Aber im Vordergrund steht bei mir die Funktionalität, danach kommt die Optik und dann erst das Gewicht. Wenn ich das eine mit dem anderen kombinieren kann, dann investiere ich das Geld gerne.

Deshalb will ich mir demnächst auch einen neuen Laufradsatz bei Whizz-Wheels backen lassen (Hope Pro II, DT XR 4.2 Felge, DT Supercomp 2.0/1.7/1.8 Speichen, DT ProLock Alu Nippel, 32 Speichen). Ich bin überzeugt, dass das ein für mich optimaler Kompromiss aus Haltbarkeit, Funktion, Optik und Preis ist. Irgendwo habe ich auch mal überschlagen wieviel ich damit gegenüber dem ausgelieferten Laufradsatz einsparen würde.

Dann hängt der Speck bei mir noch an der Kassette und den Schläuchen.

So mein Plan, um noch mehr Spaß mit meinem Bike zu haben  Damit gehöre ich nicht zu den absoluten Leichtbauern. Ist aber auch nicht mein Ziel. Es muss einfach funktionieren und das in jeder Situation.


----------

